# Looking for a 55 gallon tank



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

If anyone has a 55 gallon tank for sale at a reasonable price, I'm interested. I can get one new with double hoods and lights at Jack's for $99.99 this month but wanted to keep it on the cheap for now. I can build my own stand but will consider one with a stand, hoods, standard flourescent lights (no high output types),etc. I don't need pumps, filters, etc. I will be away for a few days at the end of the week but will check again next week.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know my brother has one lying around that needs some cleaning but I'm sure he would sell it to you cheap. I will ask next time I see him. It has the tank stand and standard light fixture. It hasn't been used in a couple of years just sitting in his bedroom. You would just have to pick it up in the Anderson area.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, but the DH is too fast for me. He found someone in Cincinnati (or was it Dayton? Can't remember.) selling one for $30. It's sitting in foyeur now, mocking us. He wants to put discus in it. 

Egad, only two meetings and already he's caught it, whatever it is you guys have!

(seriously, thanks for the effort.)


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

*Might be interested at sometime in the future*



sshockey said:


> I know my brother has one lying around that needs some cleaning but I'm sure he would sell it to you cheap. I will ask next time I see him. It has the tank stand and standard light fixture. It hasn't been used in a couple of years just sitting in his bedroom. You would just have to pick it up in the Anderson area.


Thanks. If you do find out the price, let us know. I'll keep it in mind if I run across someone looking for a used tank.

Don


----------

